# Mixed Grass Hay - When????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

At what point do you label your hay as mixed grass vs straight OG or Timothy or Alfalfa? Sooner or later your fields of straight grass start being invaded by fescue, OG and/or other native grasses.

I've got one field that I'm ready to call Timothy mixed grass, even though it is still overwhelmingly Timothy. From the legacy seed bed, there is a smattering of OG, fescue and some native grasses that have come into this field and will show up in the bale. Broadleaf and briar clean hay, but IMHO starting to become a mixed grass and as such labeled that way.

What's funny is in my Timothy field, given Timothy is later maturing, when a clump of fescue, Timothy or some other grass comes into the field, it sticks out like a sore thumb! Drive down the road and the unfertilized, weed fields that are cut for "horse hay" are consistent in appearance - LOL!

I hate to advertise straight Timothy as the other grasses start mixing in.

When do you label your "straight" grass - "mixed" ?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I call a field straight ___ whenever the predominate grass(es) comprise around 85% or more of the field.....in other words, just a smattering of other grasses. There is no hardfast determination. When it gets to the point that I have more "other" grasses than about 15%, I usually do a burndown/re-plant. Unless you want to sell mixed grass. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Mixed sells well enough here. In this area it is considered straight to 20% other grasses. My replant criteria is when then native species comprise 50%. Usually have to mix lime in anyway at that point.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here I get requests for mixed alfalfa/grass where they want just 15% alfalfa 85% alfalfa. Then requests for the other way around. Which is why I don't do mixes of alfalfa/grass. People are to erratic on what they want.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I plant pretty much straight alfalfa, so I tell them it's the 2nd, 3rd, 4th or whatever the year from seeding. In MY area grass (many OG) invades the field year by year, starting on the edges (close to tree line, bird take off / landing zones) and goes to the middle. So I let them look at it and let them call it whatever their little hearts desire. If they want 75/25 and look at a bale that's say 90/10 (or better), while saying 'this looks good, right at my 75/25 mix I want', I just agree.  By the time my fields get to 50/50 (or maybe a year or so later 40/60), I kill off and replant.

Gotta live with the two rules about customers:

Rule one - customer is always right.

Rule two - if customer is wrong, re-read rule number one.

Larry


----------



## muffntuf (May 1, 2017)

Mixed is anytime I have a mix in my humble opinion. When I hay shop - the hay growers around here just tell me % of what type grasses and legumes per field.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I advertise hay in percentages, most customers appreciate the honesty and straight forward description.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

I was just thinking

I usually dictate the conversation from the get go and take control

Customer

Do you have hay

Yes ma'am

Then I cut them off immediately by not telling them anything

I ask two quick questions

I say what are you looking for and what are you currently feeding !!!"

Get ready because it can frequently blow you away

But you will know exactly how to close the deal after that ten minute answer


----------

